# Smoked Cheese-its



## vivid

I know crackers don't typically fit into this forum, but it's about the best place I could find to post this.

Anyway, I experimented today with a couple boxes of white ruffle cheese-its that I picked up on a whim at the store.













20161230_153140.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 31, 2016






I dumped them all into a bowl with a bit of olive oil and my favorite barbeque spice, coating it really well and putting them into my BBQ Wok.













20161231_110102.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 31, 2016


















20161231_110721.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 31, 2016






Smoked them at about 200-225 degrees with Hickory wood for about 90 minutes, stirring every now and then.

The end result is pretty damn tasty.  I won't say it's my favorite smoked snack that I make (and I make a lot) but it's definitely not the worst either.  Overall I'd say I will probably make these again!













20161231_161419.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 31, 2016


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Looks pretty damn good to me. Well done!


----------



## SmokinAl

That's a pretty cool idea!

Al


----------



## mr t 59874

Vivid, glad you are having fun smoking Cheeze-It's. Here is how mine are smoked, makes it a snap.

Smoked Bread,Crackers and Snacks

Tom


----------



## smokin jay

Smoked cheese-its sound good!


----------



## nopigleftbehind

Pretty cool


----------

